# Quake 4 Install Error 1607



## werewolfking (Jun 11, 2009)

help me please! i have quake 4 and i used revo to uninstall but now i want to reinstall and i get error 1607 unable to install install shield scripting runtime


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Game won't uninstall*

please make a new thread of your problem, so everyone can take advantage of it


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

Try running the setup file as administrator.

Try disabling your antivirus.


----------

